# Screen Rooms.



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

What's the general opinion on screen rooms: attached to awning, or a seperate like 'First up'? I saw a Gold Coast 14 foot on Ebay for 299.95. Is this a good brand, or one to avoid? Is the best way to go a First Up from Walmart for $80.00, then buy the screen panels? What size would I need for my 15 foot awning on my 21RS? Thanks for any advice or opinions.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We also have a 21RS and bought a Patti-O-Room screen enclosure for under our awning.

We love it. We put it up almost every camping trip. It basically doubles our living area.

We bought ours from Camping World last year when it was on sale. Got it for under $400.00

Our screen room is 14' long.

This is a photo of our camper and screen room shortly after we installed it.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

3LEES said:


> We also have a 21RS and bought a Patti-O-Room screen enclosure for under our awning.
> 
> We love it. We put it up almost every camping trip. It basically doubles our living area.
> 
> ...


Nice!
does it have a floor to it?
Is there anything you have to attach to the sides of the TT where the room meets?
Looks like it would make the awning more wind resistant too especially with panels down...Any comments?
Do you spike it to the ground?


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

We had one on our pop-up. I agree with Dan about doubling the livable space.

Some people say it's a pain to put up, especially for a weekend trip, but I didn't think it was too bad. Especially since we bought the pop-up used and the AAR didn't come with directions.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

3ME said:


> We also have a 21RS and bought a Patti-O-Room screen enclosure for under our awning.
> 
> We love it. We put it up almost every camping trip. It basically doubles our living area.
> 
> ...


Nice!
does it have a floor to it?
Is there anything you have to attach to the sides of the TT where the room meets?
Looks like it would make the awning more wind resistant too especially with panels down...Any comments?
Do you spike it to the ground?
[/quote]

No floor. It Velcros to the awning and side of the camper to seal things up. Yes it adds lots of weight and you do spike it down. Some of them, like the one we had on our pop-up, had plastic windows that rolled up to make it into a screen room.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a standalone screen room that is about 10'x10' I purchased from REI several years ago. Admittedly don't use it very often, but if the bugs are bad, it's very good for setting over the picnic table.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

3ME said:


> Nice!
> does it have a floor to it?
> Is there anything you have to attach to the sides of the TT where the room meets?
> Looks like it would make the awning more wind resistant too especially with panels down...Any comments?
> Do you spike it to the ground?


We have two mats that we put on the ground before we hang the screen room.

We had to install clips and velcro on the TT to keep the sides and skirting in place.

Regarding wind resistance, we usually use tie downs for the awning. They have served us well most of the time. But there was one occassion where we took the entire thing down due to wind. Better to be safe than sorry.

This screen room comes with stakes to drive through grommets in the panels. We bought a better type of stake to use. We have also used weighty items placed around the perimeter to hold down the panels.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

We have the 21Rs as well. We have been looking at the Patty o Rooms. Not sure what length to order. Dan how did you get a 14 foot length? My understandnig is the starter Kit is 3 feet and the panels are in 2/4/8 foot sections. The best price we have been able to see so far was at camping world for $467. Thanks JR


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My wife made ours. Love it. Made out of netting fabric, twill tape, snaps to the awning, velcro to the camper, clips to tarp floor. Best thing about it? It works on nearly any site, at any slope.

Randy


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We have a Care Free Add-a-Room. Use it most of the time as we camp in buggy areas. It has weather panels we can close in case of rain. I think that it adds stability to the awing as it essentially provides a continuous tie down for the length of the awning and when the solid panels are closed, very little wind gets under the awning. I do use the awning arms in "car port" mode and usually put 2 ropes with long tent stakes on each end. Here's a picture.








With practice, DW and I can get it set up pretty quick. Then I spend the rest of my camping trip fine tuning things, adjusting the ropes, checking the ropes, adjusting the stakes, making sure things are level and pretty, etc. It is a source of ongoing friction however, when we take it down. I usually want it folded all neat and pretty, creases and folds straight, sized to fit the carry bags, etc. I can't get anyone to help me do it right, so it's easier just for me to do it myself. (Kind of like her helping me back up to hitch up!!)
But when it is up, it is very nice. We cook in ours (carefully and with fire extinguisher nearby) and generally use it as our main living area.
It is worth the trouble for me and I guess DW as well, because we use ours often.
david


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Those are both very nice screen room options. If you dont mind me asking... wht does a Care Free room like that cost?
Thanks!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have had a Add-A-Room for 3 years now and use it everytime we go out
We finally had to replace a couple of the panels due to folding it, the screen finally wears out 
best investment we ever spent 
One thing we did different from 3lees is we turned our flaps so they are on the outside
it helps keep the wind and rain out better

Don


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

We have an awning screen room....love it! Not only does it give us more bugfree space....we don't have to worry about bugs getting into the camper everytime we open the door. We even leave the door wide open sometimes. We have had free standing "dinettes", but prefer the awning model by far.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I prefer a free standing screen house. My only reason is the fact you will end up leaving the awning out overnight...and I just won't do it.
I've seen so many awnings damaged from wind and rain I can't even count them. A free standing screen room would be much cheaper to replace if it's destroyed by Mother Nature.

Another guy left his up at our seasonal campground last weekend. The rain came down (3" in an hour), pooled up on his "slanted for the rain" awning...and it collapsed. When it did, it had so much force it broke his brand new wooden deck railings.

Be safe out there...whatever you choose to do.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

IF any of you are interested. I have one I have been trying to sell. I need to contact Wolfwood first, she was interested in it. But with her new Camper I am not sure that she is going to want or need it now. That Aside, I have a screen room exactly like the one 3lees posted That I have been trying to sell.

It was used one season and has a 12 foot front. For most of the smaller awnings that means you'll need to order the 2 foot panel to go with it OR if you have a bigger rig, maybe a larger panel.

I am asking $100.00 plus shipping. I will PM Wolfwood to see how she stands.

As far as set up, the first couple of times it seems a bit cumbersome but set up becomes easier each time.

Our 31RQS has one of these also, much larger, and we love it. Once your used to setting it up, it takes about 10-15 minutes to gitter-done. take daon is about the same. I am a bit obsessed with the way it gets folded, much to my wifes chagrin. But with it folder the way I need it, it goes up even faster.

If you are staying somewhere for several days it quickly becomes invaluable. Especially if its raining. Thrown in a couple of mats and enjoy!

Eric


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Eric, PM sent, Karma


----------

